# central hydraulic systems in small trucks



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

It seems as though some people have central hydraulics in trucks 3/4 ton and below. I believe Lazer has a honda engine powered central hydraulics. Just wondering that with the cost of it being around $4000, what are the benefits for smaller vehicles. I can see benefits on dumps, but on pickup truck and small vehicles what are the benefits? someone also said a truck burned because of a central hydraulic system. Also, why not use an electric or gas engine spreader? why choose central hydraulics on smaller trucks? Just a little curious.

Thanks,

Bryan


----------



## diggerman (May 19, 2001)

I put central hydro on a truck for around seven hundred,you price seems a bit steep,but then again I do all my own stuff so maybe I'm out of touch on what dealers charge.


----------



## Alan (Mar 2, 2000)

Maybe if you already have the pump and tank, as on a dump truck, you can do centrals for $700. But if you're starting from scratch there's no way you can do it for that money. For a new system you would be into it for $1800-2000 for components, plus labor. With shop rates here going in the $50/hr range and having to fabricate a lot of bracketry and hoses as you go along it would not be difficult to get another 1500-2000 into the installation, if you farm it out. I've done two of them now and they tend to be a money pit, although it's well worth the cost as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Alan can you post some pictures of some of these central hydrualic systems?


----------



## Lazer (Jan 1, 2000)

Central hydraulics only cost about $2500.00 more than electric. 

Over the service life of the truck, you'll get all that money back + basically never have to worry about downtime.

Our plow trucks have 12 funtions, which makes a difference also.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Lazer what type of trucks do you have and what equipment is on them ie dump bodie,plows sander?


----------



## diggerman (May 19, 2001)

Northen has a hydro clutch pump that I have used for my smaller dump beds for $350 and aux tank for $70 and celenoid operated valve around $400 and I do all my own fabrication but usually a day will do it so thats why I thought $4000 was a little high.


----------



## Lazer (Jan 1, 2000)

Plow trucks:
1988-1996 Dodge. (x8)
2 new Ford 350 & 550.
All front/rear plows. (Boss V)
+ subcontractors
Salter is on Ford 8000.
3 Shoveling trucks.


----------



## Alan (Mar 2, 2000)

Digger, how many circuits are you running off that system you describe? I figure at least 3 valve/cylinder circuits for dump and plow, then controls for spreader and possibly a flow divider. Hoses, control handles and cables (valve is mounted under the body)all add up pretty quick. Then there are the lines and couplers to run the spreader. Now if all you are running is a dump hoist that's pretty simple and quick, but it's sure not what I think of as a central hydraulic system.

What do you do to get the belts to line up on the clutch pump? I tried doing one where the belts were longer than stock and just went around the pump pulley aong with all the other belt drive stuff and it didn't work, could not get traction enough with only 90 deg. belt contact. I had to go with the auxiliary pulley which only comes in a kit with the mounting bracket. That alone is a quick $400. CPW has the parts kit for a central system with that configuration and it comes in at $1800+, but about all the parts are there.

[Edited by Alan on 11-25-2000 at 12:42 AM]


----------



## diggerman (May 19, 2001)

I guess I'm just not used to paying retail,most of the time I am able to salvage parts to make what I need .My 1968 oshkosh will have celinoid operated valves off a street sweeper I had,its a $600 dollar valve I got off a non working piece of equipment.So you are proberably right if you are the type that takes your truck to the dealer and says here do this, then $4000 comes quick.I have never been satisfied with the way dealers spend my money so we manufacture all of our specialty stuff ourselves.


----------



## Alan (Mar 2, 2000)

OK,, so you salvage parts, just like I do. One thing I've found with that route is that it can be hell to find replacements if/when something breaks. 

You didn't say how many circuits you are running on that central system though. Or how you got the belts to line up right.


----------



## diggerman (May 19, 2001)

The pump I put on a C60 and we just put it in where the air belonged that is a one circut system only for the dump box.I had thought of using the pump for the the 10ft western on the front because I hate front mount pumps,but I ended up taking of the bed and turned the truck in to a skidsteer toter. The valve on the oshkosh runs the sander and a four way plow.


----------



## yorkpaddy (Jan 31, 2001)

how do you get the central hydro to inteface with the plow. from what I have heard the integrated control systems that come with a plow are nicer than what you can fab with your own stuff. But from what i have heard, to use a manufactures control system, you have to use their pump. Fisher has pumps that go in the engine bay from what i have heard. Could you just plumb your central hydro in instead of fisher's pump, and still use fisher controls? With a front mounted pump, I think you could plumb into where the electric pump outputs with your central hydro line and still use the manufacturer's controls. But you would still have to pay for the electric pump


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

I was told by GeoffD and later found for myself that most dealers will give you money back if you trade in the electrci power pack for a regular lift cylinder and use a central hydraulic control system. This will only save you money on the plow price. The central hydro price is still the bulk of the expense.


----------



## SLSNursery (Dec 21, 1999)

*Muncie system in mine*

Our F-800 has a muncie electric clutch PTO. It has been quite reliable. We only run a plow and dump body. The Sander, although hydraulic has a pony motor (at least for the time being). I cannot comment on the original installation, but I will agree that the belt alignment and access is skewed and inconvenient. The PTO is mounted at the top front of Cummins 5.9, and needs to be muscled in and out of position to get the belts on. You need to remove the fan and shroud. The belts never seem straight but there is no adjustment for the pump angle, and they don't fail due to misalignment. The plow is a Fisher, and it has a regular lift cylinder. The control unit is pretty standard, also non-Fisher. Just a bank of valve controls for up/down, left/right, dump. I like the performance of this setup and would recommend it on any trucks it would fit or a similar model was made for. 2-3k seems reasonable for a quality system. I think I have seen similar muncie PTOs for the smaller trucks.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

SLS, are your plow controls cable or electricly operated?


----------



## SLSNursery (Dec 21, 1999)

*Cable*

They are cable actuated valves. Old school, but effective and reliable.


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

As far as driving the pump, a better system is a PTO off the crank shaft. Cost a little more than belt driven, however its better in the end.

Geoff


----------



## Lazer Man (Nov 17, 2000)

I have a question on central hydros. Does the rpms of the egine have a effect on the operation of the plow controls? What I am asking is at the end of a push when I slow and the engine rpms fall off does the operation of the plow get sluggish, ie; slow to lift or angle. And does the spredder spinner rpms vary with the rpms of the engine. 

Bob


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

You will notice a difference in speed but it should not be slow. The old Fisher belt drive pumps were less powerful then a central hydro and still had the power to lift the plow at idle. Most hydro pumps generate good power at idle and just increase speed as engine rpms increase.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

This is a central hydraulic truck


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

here is another view


----------



## thegrasscatcher (Jan 22, 2002)

The central hydraulic system.. is that the same or similar as what is on 80's chevy 1-ton trucks where a pump powers the power steering and brake booster?

Wally


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Central hydraulics is either an engine or PTO driven hydraulic pump to operate your snow plow, dump hoist, sander or any other hydraulic accessory.

On large trucks, the pump is usually run by a small driveshaft off the crankshaft with a cable or air operated clutch. On smaller trucks the pump is usually V-belt driven with an electric A/C style clutch. Some trucks run off the PTO provision on the transmission, but this requires your clutch to be engaged to flow the pump. IOW, if you have the clutch pedal depressed, the pump will not turn.


----------

